# Duro Tires



## davel1957

Well we were all set for our latest camp trip. I was going around the trailer and took note of some dry rot on the Duro tires that are less than 4 years old. It was very little and I made a mental note that I'd better start looking for new tires. I wasn't too concerned because it appeared to be on the surface only and wasn't much. By the time we made it to the campground with everyone else (only 70 miles away), I noticed that the tread on one tire had started to separate! I changed the tire with the spare that luckily, I had checked and added air to. It was fine, and the remainder of the trip went well.
My question is: Has anyone had success in getting Duro to foot the bill for new tires? There is no way these tires should have dry rot this early and should never have the tread separate! Please let me know if you've had issues and if you had any luck in getting Duro to replace them.









Thanks and have a great weekend!


----------



## Airboss

Seriously? 4 years and you are looking for $$$ ? You probably had tires from the only good batch they produced in 4 years.









Mine are showing signs of tread seperation after only one year and I'm not even going to bother with trying to get money out of them because I know that it's futile. Check out Wolfie's recent post on the Duro's...Duro Tires & Dryrot

I am replacing mine with Maxxis 8008 radials that I found online for $455 delivered. That's a pretty good price! I've noted in Wolfwood's post where you can get them if you are interested.


----------



## camping479

I agree with airboss, after almost 4 years I don't think you'll be getting any money from duro. Just buy new tires and be done with it.

I've got no complaints with the duro's we had, got 5 seasons out of them. We only replaced them because it's recommended tire trailers be replaced after 5 years regardless of tread.

Mike


----------



## Ghosty

WOW -- not beating a dead horse -- but FOUR years is very good for trailer tires....

But let me throw my work hat on for a second:

The avg warranty for RV Tires in the US is four years after the date of manufacturer and two years after the date of purchase... whichever occurs first. The tire manufacture date is determined by the Department of Transportation (DOT) prescribed tire identification numbers that's on the outside of the tire.

To be Eligible you have to demonstrate that you were the original owner of the tire (sales receipt of the trailer in your name and the tire must have a minimum of 2/32nd inch of tire tread depth remaining

In the US you normally get free replacement if the tire fails due to defective materials or workmanship during the first 10% of treadwear.

After the first 10% of treadwear then typically a defective tire that does not qualify for free replacement, the manufacturer will calculate a discount based upon the percentage of tread that remains on the defective tire. For example, if 60% of the original tread remains on the defective tire, you will be entitled to a 60% discount off of the retail price of a new comparable tire.

Under US law -- YOU are responsible for all labor costs for mounting and balancing and for all applicable taxes.

So I am going to have to say that you are probably NOT going to get DURO to replace the tire or give you money...

But then again - a good manufacture litigation attorney goes for about $350 an hour (and no the first hour isn't free for those guys) so if you want to really get the facts I would call one of them.. they do however norally charge $2500 retainer up front...

Perosnally I would go with Plan B and simply get four new tires that AIRBOSS posted... cheap tires


----------



## HTQM

Ghosty said:


> The avg warranty for RV Tires in the US is four years after the date of manufacturer and two years after the date of purchase... whichever occurs first. The tire manufacture date is determined by the Department of Transportation (DOT) prescribed tire identification numbers that's on the outside of the tire.


Not sure if anyone else caught this on the news but good info to know;

The DOT identification numbers Ghosty talks about gives you the manufacture date, in the case of my Roo tires it reads like this "DOT 6WL7 5205" . The 5205 is stamped (melted) into the side wall and means the tire was manuctured the 52nd week of 2005, which is a year before the camper was built.

The news story was about having found new car tires in tire stores that were 10 years old.

Things that make you go HMMM
dave


----------



## wolfwood

Yup. Gotta agree with everyone (even the lawyer







). Which is why we didn't/haven't/won't bother pursuing DURO. I wouldn't have wanted replacements DUROs anyway and we DID want the Radials ... so we just had them put on and moved on







There are times when principles are worth chasing....in my book, this isn't one of them.


----------



## davel1957

Airboss said:


> Seriously? 4 years and you are looking for $$$ ? You probably had tires from the only good batch they produced in 4 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine are showing signs of tread seperation after only one year and I'm not even going to bother with trying to get money out of them because I know that it's futile. Check out Wolfie's recent post on the Duro's...Duro Tires & Dryrot
> 
> I am replacing mine with Maxxis 8008 radials that I found online for $455 delivered. That's a pretty good price! I've noted in Wolfwood's post where you can get them if you are interested.


Well my point is that NO tire should have tread separation. The Duro's have less than 2000 miles on them. Pretty pitiful.


----------



## davel1957

Ghosty said:


> WOW -- not beating a dead horse -- but FOUR years is very good for trailer tires....
> 
> But let me throw my work hat on for a second:
> 
> The avg warranty for RV Tires in the US is four years after the date of manufacturer and two years after the date of purchase... whichever occurs first. The tire manufacture date is determined by the Department of Transportation (DOT) prescribed tire identification numbers that's on the outside of the tire.
> 
> To be Eligible you have to demonstrate that you were the original owner of the tire (sales receipt of the trailer in your name and the tire must have a minimum of 2/32nd inch of tire tread depth remaining
> 
> In the US you normally get free replacement if the tire fails due to defective materials or workmanship during the first 10% of treadwear.
> 
> After the first 10% of treadwear then typically a defective tire that does not qualify for free replacement, the manufacturer will calculate a discount based upon the percentage of tread that remains on the defective tire. For example, if 60% of the original tread remains on the defective tire, you will be entitled to a 60% discount off of the retail price of a new comparable tire.
> 
> Under US law -- YOU are responsible for all labor costs for mounting and balancing and for all applicable taxes.
> 
> So I am going to have to say that you are probably NOT going to get DURO to replace the tire or give you money...
> 
> But then again - a good manufacture litigation attorney goes for about $350 an hour (and no the first hour isn't free for those guys) so if you want to really get the facts I would call one of them.. they do however norally charge $2500 retainer up front...
> 
> Perosnally I would go with Plan B and simply get four new tires that AIRBOSS posted... cheap tires


Well, I have to disagree. 4 years with tires with less than 2000 miles is not good tire life. My brother owns a tire business and says the same thing. NO tire should ever have tread separation, especially with less than 2K.
It seems to me that a lot of people here have had problems with poorly manufactured tires and have become numb to it.
I appriciate your response but strongly disagree that anyone should ever be satisfied with poor performance.


----------



## camping479

Let us know how you make out then.

I'm no expert but from what I understand tires sitting around will cause them to deteriorate. Our dodge sat on the dealer's lot for a year before we came across it and the tires were dry rotted because they sat without being used for so long. Something about the oils in the rubber being released by the heat and flex of being used, if they don't get used they dry out.

Mike


----------



## wolfwood

With all (and I *DO* mean *ALL*) due respect, no one has said that anyone should be satisfied with poor performance. Ghosty's professional legal advice (which, btw, he is under no obligation to offer to us....thanks Ghosty!) simply stated what is provided for under US law. He gave us fact, not opinion, and fact has no relationship to whether or not we - any of us - are" satisfied" with anything.

Nor is any one here "numb" to the realities of that which we are faced with. Actually, having been thru this same thing twice and having more than just a little experience with it, I'd sa I've read, heard, and felt quite a bit of 'non-numbness' - for several years and with several tire brands. Many of us have already accepted the facts that Ghosty has pointed out, we understand the limits of "warranty", we understand the reality that we never expected a manufacturer to put have any thing more than the most basic of rolling-black-things under our TT, we had some-day-plans for different tires anyway, and we have no intention of replacing less than choice tires with more of the same. A warranty requires only that you be "made whole" for manufacturer's defects. My TT was less than 8 mths old and I have no reason to doubt that DURO would do that if I asked. In this case, I (and many others) want "better than whole" - that's my choice, not DURO's obligation. That's why I put 5 Radials on my TT. I would have done that this summer anyway - well before the tire _warranty_ expired. DUURO wouldn't have had any obligation with respect to that decision then, and they don't now. It is also my choice not to spend my limited time, energy, and patience to chase an end result that I know there is little to no chance of succeeding in. I have chosen to replace my bad tires with Radials and I have chosen not to chase a warranty claim which would only result in my owning 2 'new' Duro garage decorations. Again, with all due respect, that's not "numbness" - that's mature, educated, consumer choice.


----------



## skippershe

Dave,

I totally understand your frustration with your Duros, but I do agree that getting 4 years out of them is pretty good.
Our Duros are 2 years old and I just noticed one that is starting to crack on the sidewall next to the tread.

I would totally take advantage of the fact that your brother owns a tire business and get a nice set of Maxxi's or comparable radial tires for your Outback


----------



## Steve McNeil

Airboss said:


> Seriously? 4 years and you are looking for $$$ ? You probably had tires from the only good batch they produced in 4 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine are showing signs of tread seperation after only one year and I'm not even going to bother with trying to get money out of them because I know that it's futile. Check out Wolfie's recent post on the Duro's...Duro Tires & Dryrot
> 
> I am replacing mine with Maxxis 8008 radials that I found online for $455 delivered. That's a pretty good price! I've noted in Wolfwood's post where you can get them if you are interested.


Be sure to check around at the local dealerships. I found the Maxxix 8008 tires for $80.62 each at a dealership 40 miles from my home. On the internet they was $117.00 each. I am having them put on my tt tomorrow morning.

Steve


----------



## Airboss

Steve McNeil said:


> Be sure to check around at the local dealerships. I found the Maxxix 8008 tires for $80.62 each at a dealership 40 miles from my home. On the internet they was $117.00 each. I am having them put on my tt tomorrow morning.
> 
> Steve


$81/tire is really good. I ended up paying about $90/tire delivered to my front door. I know that most folks live in a civilized society, but here in The People's Republic of California, that's a pretty good deal.

Luckily for me, I was able to use the Auto Craft Shop on post and I mounted and balanced my tires for $4/ea. The local Firestone wanted $18/ea. Since I like getting dirty *and* doing the job RIGHT, I elected to save $80 and do it myself.

Again, good catch on getting the tires locally for less $$$.







Unfortunately for me, that wasn't an option.


----------



## hihowareya

Check this out... very interesting information in regards to what is being discussed in this thread. Most of it I did not know being that this is my first TT.

http://www.discounttire.com/dtcs/infoTrailerTireFacts.dos


----------



## Scoutr2

hihowareya said:


> Check this out... very interesting information in regards to what is being discussed in this thread. Most of it I did not know being that this is my first TT.
> 
> http://www.discounttire.com/dtcs/infoTrailerTireFacts.dos


This, from the website in the link above, about sums up my thoughts:

*Time*
Time and the elements weaken a trailer tire. 
In approximately three years, roughly one-third of the tire's strength is gone. 
Three to five years is the projected life of a normal trailer tire. 
It is suggested that trailer tires be replaced after three to four years of service regardless of tread depth or tire appearance.
*Mileage*
Trailer tires are not designed to wear out. 
The life of a trailer tire is limited by time and duty cycles. 
The mileage expectation of a trailer tire is 5,000 to 12,000 miles.
While your mileage really stinks, and not to in any way refute anything previously posted, it sounds like you got the life (time-wise) out of your tires that could reasonably be expected. Anything more is reason to celebrate. And the list above falls in line with everything I've learned and experienced over the years:

Non-use of trailer tires is an enemy of tire longevity. Just sitting most of the time doesn't exercise the rubber and keep it pliable. To get the longest life - miles and time - they need to be used regularly and covered from the elements, and insulated from the cold gound when not being used for periods longer than a couple weeks.

I had two sets of Duros on my previous trailers. Granted, we had pop-ups, but our Coleman Bayside weighed in at about 3000#, on two, 13" Duros. The original tires lasted five seasons (and about 20,000 miles) before the sidewalls started "checking." I replaced them with two more Duros that lasted another three years and 12,000 miles, before selling the trailer. They were still in good condition at that time.

The Duros on my current trailer, after two seasons of use and approximately 6,000 miles, still look good. I have no complaints and would probably order Duros again. Proper trailer tires seem to be difficult to find around here. (But I haven't looked for any tires for the Outback, yet.)

Just my $.03. (With the price of fuel, my opinion, like everything else, costs more these days!)

Mike


----------



## davel1957

Thanks Dawn,
I appreciate your response. Sorry if my frustration was taken the wrong way. I'm still not sure what tires to buy to replace the Duros. The more I read, the more confused I am. My conclusion after reading so many posts about tires, is that it doesn't seem to make too much difference in what tire is chosen because in general trailer tires are not very well manufactured. I guess I'll pick one and hope for the best. Keeping them inflated to max and constantly checking them. I'm thinking about going back with a 215/75-14 rather than the original 205. There is plenty of room for the slightly wider tire and may give me a bit more piece of mind knowing that I'll have a slighly higher weight capacity.
Again, thanks for your response and I apologize if I offended anyone.


----------



## davel1957

Thanks Mike. I appreciate your post and your experience. Great information!


----------

